# Shirt Pressing / Ironing



## katejessica (May 24, 2014)

Hi,

First Post 

Just moved here today and due to start work tomorrow.

What is the going rate to get a women's business shirt to be pressed/ironed?

I wear business shirts every day and back home (australia) I get them ironed every week for about $2.50AUD (approx. $8.50AED a shirt), that is just ironed though, I wash them myself.

My hotel will get my shirts pressed for $8AED each (men's shirts are $5AED each, sucks to be a chick sometimes), but I wanted to see if there was a cheaper long term solution given that I intend to get them pressed every week moving forward.

I will be mostly around Al Basha/ MOE so any recommended places to get washing/ironing done around there would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try champion cleaners - its some time since I did any shirts there but to put it in perspective. the maid irons a dozen or so shirts every week and cleans the flat for less than AED 150 .

You might be better off hiring a cleaner to do your ironing


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

katejessica said:


> My hotel will get my shirts pressed for $8AED each (men's shirts are $5AED each, sucks to be a chick sometimes), but I wanted to see if there was a cheaper long term solution given that I intend to get them pressed every week moving forward.


8 AED is not bad, you can find down to 5 AED (3AED for men shirt) shopping around at local laundries not part of a chain ... just go around in your area, you won't find any difficulties in Barsha or elsewhere for what it matters.

Most local guys do also free collection and delivery.

EDIT : just found on my door a flyier of a laundry, 6 AED dry cleaning and steam pressing for lady blouses, 3 aed only pressing. Free collection and delivery. Men shirts 2.50 AED pressing. You got the idea.




p.s. : Since I was usually not impressed by the result of the cheap ones (imagine with 3 AED they are making a profit after doing the job and wrapping the shirt in plastic lining and putting it on a disposable hanger ... what an environmental waste btw), I ended up buying a steamer, and especially for the softer fabrics (satin cotton, silk) it does wonders in a couple of minutes. The trick is to brush the fabric while you steam it.


----------



## katejessica (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys, found a laundry down the street that can do them for $5AED!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Try to find a laundary that only does clothes and not bed linen.
I have heard stories about bed bugs being transferred within laundaries.
Once your property gets these - they are a nightmare to get rid of!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are staying one month at the hotel, here is what you can do

Skip the hotel's expensive service. Ask the workers, for a nearby shop to get it done, they'll be more than happy to help.

They'll start delivering to your room too.
Emco Express Laundry are of good quality.

Cheap ones, not fancy will be 2 Dhs for a shirt , better ones, 4-5 Dhs

Just ask the guys downstairs, they will guide, and ask them to deliver to your room while you are at work.

Yeah, first week, all dressed up and suited......then, you'll start going in ur PJs  so good luck


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry for not adding a helpful reply, but its not $X AED, just X AED


----------

